# uneven gap at bottom of door



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

please post some pic's


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Need to figure out if it's the floor that sunk, or the framing and jambs of the door are off.
Just check it with a level.
With a picture and more info on how out of level and plumb the door is we can figure it out.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

nolahand said:


> but still has an enormous gap on the right side...


which side is the right side? If you are on the outside of the door the right side is different than if you were on the inside of the door.

Hinge side of door or lock side of door would be a better description.


----------



## nolahand (Sep 18, 2012)

Here are some photos...


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There's several differant ways to fix it.
The simplest way but not the best way would be to cut a tapered shim, that's been primed and painted on all sides and attach it to the bottom of the door.

The best way would be to install an adjustabe threshold and add a seal to the bottom of the door.
A lot more work and you would have to have an ossilating saw to be able to get the sides to fit properly. But it can be done.
You also would have to cut the door shorter inorder to fit the new threshold.
http://www.doorthresholds.us/36-in-outswing-threshold-mill-finish.html


----------

